# تقنية جديدة في صناعة اطارات السيارة



## عبد الكريم جليل (3 مارس 2012)

​[FONT=times new roman,serif]* تغيير جذري في تصاميم اطارات السيارات*​
[FONT=times new roman,serif]
​
[FONT=times new roman,serif]اطلقت احدى الشركات الامريكية الشهيرة في صناعة الاطارات هذا التصميم الفريد من نوعه للجيل الجديد المتوقع ان يحل قريباً بدل من الاطارات المستخدمة حالياً, و قد تم عرض هذه الاطارات مؤخراً و لاول مرة في استعراض " فلادليفيا" للسيارات, و كما هو واضح من الصور فأن هذه الاطارات تتكون من الشريط الخارجي الملامس للارض و يرتبط بالحلقة الداخلية من الاطار باضلع شعاعية نحو مركز الاطار , و من الواضح ان هذه الاطارات سوف لن تحتاج الى الهواء ​
[FONT=times new roman,serif] المضغوط ,و ستمتاز بالامتيازات التالية​​
[FONT=times new roman,serif]
​​
[FONT=times new roman,serif]ليس هناك حاجة الى صمامات الهواء​​
[FONT=times new roman,serif]
​​
[FONT=times new roman,serif]ليس هناك حاجة الى ضاغطات الهواء​​
[FONT=times new roman,serif]
​​
[FONT=times new roman,serif]ليس هناك حاجة الى تصليح الاطارات المثقوبة[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,serif]ليس هناك ضرورة الى جهاز الرفع(الجك) و الاطار الاحتياطي[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,serif] و ادناه هذه الصور الحقيقية المأخوذة اثناء التجارب على هذه الاطارات [/FONT]
[FONT=times new roman,serif][/FONT]​[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]​




Those are spokeslike connections to the inner part of the tyre from the outside tread 'wrap'!

 Next picture shows what they look like in motion...











[/SIZE][/SIZE]
​[/FONT]
[/FONT]​[/FONT]

​[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[/FONT]




[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[/FONT]

​


----------



## mo7a_bmw (9 مارس 2012)

اعتقد انها غير عمليه يعنى هتبقى محتاجه تعديلات كتير فى عفشه السياره لان لو تصميم الكاوتش بقى كده هيبقى فى اهتزازت جامده فى العربيه و ضجيج عالى دى وجه نظرى ممكن يكونوا هما اتغلبوا على الكلام ده


----------

